# Does Glossy turn out better than Matte finish Cell Phone Cases?



## JenSubs (Nov 18, 2015)

Hello!

I just ordered a LOT of Matte Finish cell cases. They are not shiny at different angles and feel nice and silky to the touch.

BUT I noticed they are printing really badly with my 3D sub machine compared to my glossy cases (which are also not perfect). The Matte cases are very blotchy in color.

Do Matte Cases tend to not look as good as glossy cell phone cases and have blotching problems? 

Thanks!
Jen


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

If you are using the cheap thin cases from China, then yes, those are blotchy. The gloss will most likely have blotchy issues too but the reflection it gives off hides it more, due to the glare it produces.

I have a client who purchases China cases herself and has me print on them for her. I don't see how she sells so many at the price she has set. I guess people don't care about the blotches.


----------

